# [solved] Verschlüsselung: Fehler beim Boot & kopieren...

## Gladdle

Wie manche schon wissen habe ich mein System verschlüsselt. Ich weiss nun nicht wie ich meine Dateien (also das Betriebssystem auf /dev/sdb2) auf den verschlüsselten Bereich (/dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT, oder irre ich mich?) kopiere? mit dd oder kann der das bei verschlüsselten Partitionen nicht?

```
>> Scanning for and activating Volume Groups:

  Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...

  Found volume group "GENTOO" using metadata type lvm2

  2 logical volume(s) in volume group "GENTOO" now active

>> Determining root device...

>> Mounting /dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT as root...

>> Using mount -t auto -o ro

mount: mounting /dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

Ist der Fehler den ich beim booten bekomme. Liegt daran das die Partition leer ist, oder?Last edited by Gladdle on Wed Sep 19, 2012 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Ich würde von der Live-CD die Daten mit 

```
cp -a /mnt/gentoo /mnt/usbdisk
```

 zuerst auf eine ext4-formattierte externe Platte wegschieben, die Verschlüsselung einrichten, formatierenund dann die Daten in das neue verschlüsselte Dateisystem genauso zurückkopieren. Denke an den Parameter "-a". Damit werden alle Rechte uns sonstige Unix-besonderheiten 1:1 mit kopiert.

Es ist die sicherste Variante und hat als Nebeneffekt dass Deine Daten defragmentiert werden und Du anschließend ein Backup hast.

----------

## Gladdle

Okay, aber was ist mit Verzeichnissen wie zum Beispiel /dev? Gibt das nicht ärger beim kopieren?

----------

## bell

Deswegen von einem Live-Medium aus, damit nichts durch irgend was "verwaltet" wird.

Du darfst also nicht wie beim chroot üblich /mnt/gentoo/proc oder /mnt/gentoo/dev mounten, sondern nur die Partition die Du verschlüsseln willst..

Im /mnt/gentoo/dev werden sicherlich ein Paar Device-Nodes unmanaged rumliegen. "cp -a" kann diese auch ganz normal kopieren, also im Ziel Dateisystem 1:1 anlegen.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich kann die verschlüsselten Laufwerke nicht öffnen   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe von einer CD / DVD gebootet und folgendes eingegeben:

```
cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda2 MAIN

lvscan
```

letzteres ergab diese Ausgabe:

```
   inactive        '/dev/GENTOO/SWAP' [8.00 GiB] inherit

   inactive        '/dev/GENTOO/ROOT' [224.64 GiB] inherit
```

Wie bekomme ich die Laufwerke eingebunden? denn unter /dev/GENTOO/ finde ich nichts.

EDIT: Google hat es gefunden: http://blog.tausys.de/2012/07/20/datenrettung-von-luks-lvm-partitionen/

----------

## bell

Cryptsetup hat also schonmal geklappt. Jetzt musst Du die LV's noch aktivieren:

```
vgchange -a y
```

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe mir die Gentoo LiveDVD gebrannt, auf der anderen CD (amd64 minimal) ist die Aufloesung maximal 800x600. Ich habe die CD gestartet aber kann nicht per [alt] + [strg] + [F1] (2,3,...) auf eine Konsole wechseln. Auch das Tastaturlayout der Konsole in KDE kann ich nicht umstellen, normal ist es ja der Befehl loadkeys. Was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich bei der Live CD/DVD das Tastaturlayout umstellen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich kenne die aktuelle LiveDVD nicht - daher nur ein ungetesteter Quicktipp  :Wink: 

Versuche mal folgendes:

Für die Texkonsole setze in der /etc/conf.d/keymaps

keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

und lade die änderung dann mit einem "/etc/init.d/keymaps restart"

Unter X sollte vermutlich etwas wie 

```
$ setxkbmap de nodeadkeys
```

 vorerst passen.

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Unter X sollte vermutlich etwas wie 
> 
> ```
> $ setxkbmap de nodeadkeys
> ```
> ...

  Hat gepasst, Danke!

Nun sind ALLE Daten auf die neue HDD kopiert worden, mtab UND fstab sind angepasst!!! Und wieder folgender Fehler: 

```
>> LUKS device /dev/sda2 opened

>> Scanning for and activating Volume Groups:

  Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...

  Found volume group "GENTOO" using metadata type lvm2

  2 logical volume(s) in volume group "GENTOO" now active

>> Determining root device...

>> Mounting /dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT as root...

>> Using mount -t auto -o ro

mount: mounting /dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

Was muss ich machen?

P.S. Google verweist mich auf diesen Thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Gladdle

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >> Mounting /dev/mapper/GENTOO-ROOT as root...
> 
> ...

 

Ist nicht genau das der Fehler? Das er auf /newroot Verweist? Müsste er nicht auf / verweisen?

EDIT: Okay, Problem gelöst:

Das alte Dateisystem hatte einen ext3 Treiber. Das neue habe ich auf ext4 "upgedated". Mein problem:

Ich habe vergessen im kernel den ext4 Treiber mit einzubinden!

Danke fuer euere Hilfe, das Brett vor meinem Kopf musste ich aber selbst entfernen  :Smile: Last edited by Gladdle on Wed Sep 19, 2012 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

